# New England Pellet LLC Update!



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Just received a notice in the mail today informing me that N.E. Pellet LLC has filed for Chapter 11. Does anyone out there know what that will mean to all of us that was screwed out of our money/pellets?


----------



## staplebox (Jan 14, 2009)

"As with other forms of bankruptcy, petitions filed under Chapter 11 invoke the automatic stay of § 362. The automatic stay requires all creditors to cease collection attempts, and makes post-petition debt collection void."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapter_11

I'm no lawyer but I think it means you may be screwed.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I'm going to contact the A.G. to see what they're going to do. I'm also going to contact a lawyer to see if I can go after this dirtbag. I had a feeling they were going to file, it just makes me mad to think that he will get away with this!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 14, 2009)

What you need to do is talk to a lawyer about conversion.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 14, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> What you need to do is find some concrete shoes for them.


Fixed.


----------



## InsaneWayne (Jan 14, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My advice is to show up at the plant and pick up as much of your order as possible *Yesterday!*

Does anyone have the legal ownership info for this company?

Personally, I feel bad for everybody involved. I doubt the owners/investors got into this business just to collect payments on future deliveries, loose all of their investments and them screw the pre orders.


----------



## InsaneWayne (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's some older news I found (with names):
http://blogs.courant.com/george_gombossy/2008/12/new-england-pellet-sued-for-mi.html


and here is the contact info from their web site:
http://newenglandpelletllc.com/contact.asp

Contact Us!
Business Hours:
Monday - Friday 9:00am to 3:00pm



By Email:

pellets@newenglandpelletllc.com 
By Postal Mail:

New England Pellet, LLC
1654 King Street
Enfield, CT 06082  By Phone:

Orders: 1-860-654-1630
FAX: 1-860-654


----------



## Steveo (Jan 14, 2009)

The customers who got screwed are considered customers not creditors. The is a big difference there. You did not sell them goods or services like a creditor would. You gave them money to purchase their product. I would contact a lawyer or find out where they live and pay them a visit lol. If I got screwed by them I would contact every news agency to put more pressure on the AG's office to actually prosecute them.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 14, 2009)

Steveo said:
			
		

> The customers who got screwed are considered customers not creditors. The is a big difference there. You did not sell them goods or services like a creditor would. You gave them money to purchase their product. I would contact a lawyer or find out where they live and pay them a visit lol. If I got screwed by them I would contact every news agency to put more pressure on the AG's office to actually prosecute them.



And that wet1 is why I said to talk to an attorney about conversion (theft) which isn't in any way impacted by the bankruptcy court's automatic stay. 

I've been following an ongoing case that dates back a number of years, one of the involved parties decided to bail out through chapter 11 and they got fetched up by conversion.  The bankruptcy court will punt those aspects right into a district court.

IANAL and I don't play one on TV, I just follow certain interesting legal battles.


----------



## staplebox (Jan 15, 2009)

The best way to make contact with the CT AG  is to pull out a video camera - he will then magically appear before you.


----------



## cold feet (Jan 15, 2009)

watch nbc news  ct  tonight at 11....... we are not to let them get away with this ..... and also everyone contact  the atty general  we must speak ......the story will be on ......... take my word for it ...


----------



## FredJ (Jan 15, 2009)

one of the previous threads concerning this company had his home address and other personal info. I can seem to find it. Does anyone know that info? I have a claim against them real soon and it would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## cold feet (Jan 15, 2009)

Jason lives in east long meadow mass .. stone hill rd    and Steve lives in Suffield   Bosnt neck rd I think it is


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 15, 2009)

This http://www.masslive.com/metroeast/republican/index.ssf?/base/news-14/1228378530170260.xml&coll=1 was a link from this previous thread https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28006/P88/ 
.


----------



## staplebox (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.courant.com/business/hc-webpellets0115jan15,0,7518320.story

This story reminds me that there was once a time in New England that we used to tar and feather people.  Sometimes the old ideas are the best ideas.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I strongly suggest that everyone calls the A.G.'s office. I called today and the person I talked to said I was the first one he had heard from pertaining to the bankruptcy. He couldn't go into detail but it sounds like the state is looking into criminal charges against these pieces of crap. 


Personally, I'd like to see Steve on the other side of the bars so he can "feel" what it's like  :lol: ;-)


----------



## FredJ (Jan 15, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> This http://www.masslive.com/metroeast/republican/index.ssf?/base/news-14/1228378530170260.xml&coll=1 was a link from this previous thread https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28006/P88/
> .



Thanks!!


----------



## cold feet (Jan 15, 2009)

ok  now everyone involved in this please take the time  and call  atty general in ct and mass... see the news story nbc ct ..  I spoke for all ...  this will get your money back .. speaking out ...


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 15, 2009)

staplebox said:
			
		

> The best way to make contact with the CT AG is to pull out a video camera - he will then magically appear before you.




This is the truth.he also wants to be governor of ct.this is why im going to new Hampshire.i bet the state gets a big fat fine out of this.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 15, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> ok  now everyone involved in this please take the time  and call  atty general in ct and mass... see the news story nbc ct ..  I spoke for all ...  this will get your money back .. speaking out ...


Wish I knew this was going to be on (I was sleeping)...

I really hope these guys have to give up some of their personal assets and end up behind bars.


----------



## Obie25 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just trying to be a little hopefully here still but I believe Chapter 11 bankrupty is re-organization.  Chapter 7 is the "going out of business" type filing isnt it?    Anyone have information on the different kinds of filings?


----------



## Obie25 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:
			
		

> I strongly suggest that everyone calls the A.G.'s office. I called today and the person I talked to said I was the first one he had heard from pertaining to the bankruptcy. He couldn't go into detail but it sounds like the state is looking into criminal charges against these pieces of crap.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see Steve on the other side of the bars so he can "feel" what it's like  :lol: ;-)



Everytime my wife calls the AG office she gets a woman on the phone who (as recent as 5 minutes ago) keeps telling her they are working with the attorneys to get refunds.  If they filed Ch 11, I don't think they can even discuss it anymore until a trustee is appointed.  Also, my wife's boss is an attorney and the last time he was working in bankruptcy law, people who had paid for goods in advance that weren't delivered yet are on the list of people who are in line to receive money, though that was several years ago and perhaps the laws have changed.....


----------



## cold feet (Jan 16, 2009)

Connecticut Attorney General's Office

Press Release

Attorney General To Continue Fight In Wake Of New England Pellet Bankruptcy

January 14, 2009

Attorney General Richard Blumenthal said today that he will fight an attempt by New England Pellet, LLC and its owners to use the company's recent bankruptcy to halt his lawsuit seeking significant penalties, injunctions and consumer restitution. 

Blumenthal's office filed an objection yesterday to the company's motion to stay his lawsuit because of its bankruptcy filing last week. 

"I will fight any attempt to stay our lawsuit," Blumenthal said. "This company and its owners are seeking to evade their legal duty and obligations to consumers. My office has filed an objection to New England Pellet's attempt to shut down our lawsuit, which I will vigorously and aggressively oppose.

"Companies that stiff consumers should not be allowed to use bankruptcy to frustrate and forestall restitution. This company owes hundreds of consumers thousands of dollars. Bankruptcy or no bankruptcy, I will battle to hold the company and its owners accountable to consumers."


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
so the fight may be worth it . Atty Blumenthal is stlll after them


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 16, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> Connecticut Attorney General's Office
> 
> Press Release
> 
> ...




Hes telling you they are going to get away with it.he will follow up with"we need to change the law so this will not happen again".

NOTICE where the victim's are in the letter "third" to get anything


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 16, 2009)

why just doesn't put them in jail till they pay like he did Christian fathers???? or is that against the law???


----------



## cold feet (Jan 16, 2009)

consumer is mentioned to many times in his letter..  Its not so much about the money .. its more make them pay .. times are tough and the elderly people that  have responded to me  that dont have the money   to heat their homes  and gave him money and trusted him ..  we can find other means and we can work .. and find a way . the elderly cannot .. .. I am not quitting .. court date set and the time .. and I guess he had $15,000 to retain a lawyer and pay him $200  an hour .. so he cant be that broke ..


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 16, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> consumer is mentioned to many times in his letter.. Its not so much about the money .. its more make them pay .. times are tough and the elderly people that have responded to me that dont have the money to heat their homes and gave him money and trusted him .. we can find other means and we can work .. and find a way . the elderly cannot .. .. I am not quitting .. court date set and the time .. and I guess he had $15,000 to retain a lawyer and pay him $200 an hour .. so he cant be that broke ..




We shall see.the lawyers will be paid,the state will get its penalties.everybody else a hard lesson.


----------



## alexdrozd (Jan 16, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me and a bunch of other people last year with our pre buy of our oil from F & S oil in CT and all their other oil companies that they owned. They went out of business too. The Attorney General was going to get our money back. Yeah, right! It's been over a year and I haven't seen a cent. They stole our money too. Don't hold your breath on ever seeing a nickel back. And I think F & S stole a whole lot more money than this.


----------



## cold feet (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for your respnse... we can only try and more important is to make sure they dont try to reopen in another name .. as they should never be allowed to run a business and do this to customers again .. They should get a job where they have to work !and not screw people


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 16, 2009)

ssman said:
			
		

> I had the same thing happen to me and a bunch of other people last year with our pre buy of our oil from F & S oil in CT and all their other oil companies that they owned. They went out of business too. The Attorney General was going to get our money back. Yeah, right! It's been over a year and I haven't seen a cent. They stole our money too. Don't hold your breath on ever seeing a nickel back. And I think F & S stole a whole lot more money than this.




did ct get anything??fines???


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 16, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> thanks for your respnse... we can only try and more important is to make sure they dont try to reopen in another name .. as they should never be allowed to run a business and do this to customers again .. They should get a job where they have to work !and not screw people




Its a nice dream.


----------



## alexdrozd (Jan 16, 2009)

The last I heard they were trying to sell off their assets but creditors were first in line. Their assets weren't worth that much I think was the story I heard. Remember the saying, "You can't get blood from a stone".


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 16, 2009)

ssman said:
			
		

> The last I heard they were trying to sell off their assets but creditors were first in line. Their assets weren't worth that much I think was the story I heard. Remember the saying, "You can't get blood from a stone".




the ag will get blood out of a stone if he thinks it will help him or his cronies.its corruption but it works.it just wont work for theses victim's.


----------



## splash (Jan 26, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> Jason lives in east long meadow mass .. stone hill rd    and Steve lives in Suffield   Bosnt neck rd I think it is



Real name George Jason Tynan 15 east 69th street NY,NY bought the Stonehill property in East Longmeadow for 550,000 7/25/05 didnt get a mortgage until 11/16/05 for $ 440,000 First National Bank of Arizona. Signed a contract with degray Construction for 130k on 12/26/07 defaulted on $ 29k of it in March 2008 execution granted for $ 21,302 w/expenses 10/09/08. House not currently in foreclosure. 

The other thread regarding this pathetic situation is:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28006/P88/

You absolutely must file with the AG office in CT and MA.  You should also file in small claims court; it's worth trying to get a lein against their property.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone heard anything about these guys?


----------



## splash (Jan 26, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Anyone heard anything about these guys?



Below is a link to a Hartford Courant article where the AG is still trying to get these guys and below that is an article that must have appeared on a CT NBC news channel.  I would love to picket these guys houses although most of their neighbors know.  We would have to picked on the main highway in Suffield to make a difference.  I haven't been by the house in EL but plan on checking it out today.   My credit card company credited my account but I personally know other customers who were not so fortunate.  I want to continue working against these guys.

http://blogs.courant.com/george_gombossy/2009/01/blumenthal-fights-new-england.html


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28666368/



NBCConnecticut.com
updated 10:46 a.m. ET, Tues., Jan. 20, 2009
On one of the coldest nights of the year, Bonnie Wood sat by her wood-pellet burning stove to keep warm. But the pellets in the stove didn't come from New England Pellet, LLC, even though she bought three tons last summer.

She had to buy more from another company, because New England Pellet only delivered one ton and not the rest of her order.

"It's not right," Wood said. "I'm thinking of the elderly people out there. I've gotten numerous phone calls."

Those phone calls came from other angry customers who ordered and paid for pellets they never received.

Now Enfield-based New England Pellet, LLC has filed for bankruptcy, further frustrating Wood.

"This is not a case for bankruptcy," Wood said. "Criminal charges should be brought against them. They knowingly sold pellets to people and did not deliver."

Connecticut Attorney General Richard Blumenthal filed a lawsuit in state court last month against the company and its owners, Stephen Zaczynski and Jason Tynan.

Bonnie Woods says she's glad the Attorney General isn't giving up the fight against the company. She says other customers left in the cold aren't either.

"They can file for bankruptcy," Wood said. "I've had people call and want to picket in front of their homes. I've driven by their homes. Many people have. They're nice houses. They're living well."


----------



## srjtr7 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just saw this.

Is New Englange Pellet LLC the same as New England Pellets ( www.pelletheat.com ) ??


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 26, 2009)

srjtr7 said:
			
		

> I just saw this.
> 
> Is New Englange Pellet LLC the same as New England Pellets ( www.pelletheat.com ) ??



Not the same- Two different companies
I have seen threads on here where some people are getting the two confused tho.

New England Pellet LLC (NEP) is the distributor that screwed so many people over,   
New England *Wood* Pellet (NEWP) is a separate company and is a pellet mfr in NH.


----------



## pseudomike (Jan 26, 2009)

I heard through the grape vine that Stephen Zacynski is now under protective custody following an almost successful suicide attempt at his Suffield CT home.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 26, 2009)

pseudomike said:
			
		

> I heard through the grape vine that Stephen Zacynski is now under protective custody following an almost successful suicide attempt at his Suffield CT home.




When did this happen? there was nothing that i seen on the news.i live close to him.


----------



## pseudomike (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know the exact date, I was told last week so some time prior too that.  I am a Suffield native and heard it from a friend who is employed by the Suffield police/fire (I don't want to disclose whom in case it is supposed to be sealed or something).  Apparently he tried hanging himself but failed and was later that day found in his garage in his car passed out with the motor running.  Apparently he was not doing too well when medical services arrived.  I didn't ask details, this is all I know.  I searched for it on the news and came up empty-handed as well.  It was a pretty good source but i haven't confirmed it.  Has anyone else in the area heard anything about this?


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 26, 2009)

pseudomike said:
			
		

> I don't know the exact date, I was told last week so some time prior too that.  I am a Suffield native and heard it from a friend who is employed by the Suffield police/fire (I don't want to disclose whom in case it is supposed to be sealed or something).  Apparently he tried hanging himself but failed and was later that day found in his garage in his car passed out with the motor running.  Apparently he was not doing too well when medical services arrived.




Thank you.


----------



## cold feet (Jan 26, 2009)

If this is true then its very sad.. as no matter what the situation is there is a resolution   .... It would not be on the news as its his right to privacy and of course hippa .... No matter what he did with his business should lead to him taking his own life or attempting to ..  There are other ways to resolve what has happened .


----------



## splash (Jan 27, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> If this is true then its very sad.. as no matter what the situation is there is a resolution   .... It would not be on the news as its his right to privacy and of course hippa .... No matter what he did with his business should lead to him taking his own life or attempting to ..  There are other ways to resolve what has happened .



That's sweet that you care so much; I on the other hand, do not.  They are crooks and they stole from plenty of people.  I think they planned it; they knew they didn't have the pellets and they continued to take orders and use the money for their own use.  Their office was nasty to customers. There are plenty of people who did not get their money returned.  With the economy the way that it is, people don't have the extra cash to make double purchases of pellets.  Today was Bloody Monday and well just check out this news article:

http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/26/news/economy/job_cuts/index.htm


----------



## Burnvictim (Jan 27, 2009)

I heard the same from a reputable source. I imagine that his buddy Jason Tynan has made off with alot of the money,as he seems to be the one pulling the strings. This is the easy way out. If he feels that bad,sell all your possesions and pay back as much as you can with what you have.Swinging from a rope ain't keeping my three kids warm. My guess is that there is at least a few inmates that are related or know someone who got burned in this deal, so Im sure if he does get locked up,he will get TUNED UP! Seems he isn't very good at anything he tries!LOL

Call me cold hearted,but in this day and age,it's come to that!!


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 27, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> If this is true then its very sad.. as no matter what the situation is there is a resolution   .... It would not be on the news as its his right to privacy and of course hippa .... No matter what he did with his business should lead to him taking his own life or attempting to ..  There are other ways to resolve what has happened .


I would not shed a tear for either of these POS after all the crap I had to go through dealing with this outfit.   They are crooks and con-artists, they deserve to be dead, maimed, or behind bars IMO.


----------



## cold feet (Jan 27, 2009)

your not cold hearted.. I just said that no one should ever want to take their life over something like this ... This does not mean I feel sorry for them .. I am one who they took money from  way back in May .. I followed through and have not quit.. I have been on the phone to both atty general  and also have been asked to be a witness/.. what they did is wrong and they need to face what they have coming.   I have also done the news story  on tv and the paper .. . I feel bad for the elderly and all who could not afford to buy more pellets and try to heat their homes. this is not the time to be screwing with Peoples money ... and yes the case is strong as they did  know that they were not getting the pellets. I called newp and spoke  with a custumer rep  and she did confirm that was true .. again this is not a case for bankrupcty .. its time to pay the customers back . and as far as the office girls. down right rude ...  yelling  at me  and acting like they had control .. well Im sure now they dont even have a job .  which is good they dont know how to work with the public . . now maybe they will have  time to take anger management course!n


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 27, 2009)

Frankly, I wouldn't care if he did himself in! He's a piece of crap as he knew damn well what he was doing and I hope they arrest his wife/ex-wife too! I doubt any of us are going to get 1 cent from him. If he does survive and ends up going to trial I would like to see him go to prison. It would be fun to see him on the other side of the bars and see how he likes the treatment he probably gave the inmates.


----------



## cold feet (Jan 27, 2009)

in the long run I think they are going ot be answering to someone higher then the atty general .. .. when you do wrong  things ome back at you    sooner or later.   they need to face what they did  .. heated pools and home improvements and new cars  . all need to go ..


----------



## splash (Jan 28, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> in the long run I think they are going ot be answering to someone higher then the atty general .. .. when you do wrong  things ome back at you    sooner or later.   they need to face what they did  .. heated pools and home improvements and new cars  . all need to go ..



Are you saying your prayers????????????????????


----------



## JustWood (Jan 28, 2009)

splash said:
			
		

> cold feet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KARMA.  Just ask Earl.


----------



## cold feet (Jan 28, 2009)

yup Im saying my prayers . and as i said I have followed through and called the atty general and have gotten calls back ... bankruptcy is a TACTIC .. there will be more to follow after that im sure . remember my words.....


----------



## lass442 (Jan 28, 2009)

pseudomike said:
			
		

> I don't know the exact date, I was told last week so some time prior too that.  I am a Suffield native and heard it from a friend who is employed by the Suffield police/fire (I don't want to disclose whom in case it is supposed to be sealed or something).  Apparently he tried hanging himself but failed and was later that day found in his garage in his car passed out with the motor running.  Apparently he was not doing too well when medical services arrived.  I didn't ask details, this is all I know.  I searched for it on the news and came up empty-handed as well.  It was a pretty good source but i haven't confirmed it.  Has anyone else in the area heard anything about this?




Isn't there a 3-5 day psych evaluation mandate for suicide attempts?  He would have involuntarily been held in a psych ward after the initial attempt, if this were, in fact, the case.
Then there would be HIPA issues to further complicate the case.


Slimy son of a groan, isn't he!


----------



## webbie (Jan 28, 2009)

If there truly is Karma, then why is Madoff and his whole family very rich and he still living in his penthouse.....???

But some guy that rips off 1/10000 as much does himself in?

If anything, I would say this guy is higher on the morality scale than many CEO's and Wall Streeters....few of whom are leaving this earth by their own hand. Bottom line, more for our health care system to do.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 28, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> If there truly is Karma, then why is Madoff and his whole family very rich and he still living in his penthouse.....???
> 
> But some guy that rips off 1/10000 as much does himself in?
> 
> If anything, I would say this guy is higher on the morality scale than many CEO's and Wall Streeters....few of whom are leaving this earth by their own hand. Bottom line, more for our health care system to do.



I'd be willing to bet Madoff took the cheese from someone who has ties with "The Family" who fits cement shoes .  Or better yet maybe he will get to bunk with one of the prisoners from Guan-o.  We shall find out in due time my friend, in due time.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 28, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> If there truly is Karma, then why is Madoff and his whole family very rich and he still living in his penthouse.....???
> 
> .




Because the courts where made from the rich for the rich.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't believe in the Easter bunny, Santa Claus, karma, or any other imaginary stuff that we've made up for the sake of comfort and having something to believe in within our happy little world... but it certainly would make me smile to know these scum-bags get what they deserve. :coolsmile:


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 28, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I don't believe in the Easter bunny, Santa Claus, karma, or any other imaginary stuff that we've made up for the sake of comfort and having something to believe in within our happy little world... but it certainly would make me smile to know these scum-bags get what they deserve. :coolsmile:




If he did try to kill himself,it shows he got bad news from the lawyer.losing everything would suck,going to the can when you where the guard would suck. doing both would really suck.time to make sure the car is gassed up.


----------



## TboneMan (Jan 28, 2009)

MADE OFF said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given the number of unions he screwed over, I would be surprised if his chauffeur didn't make a wrong turn sometime and his limo end up in the Hudson or the East Rivers.


----------



## Gumby1 (Jan 28, 2009)

THIS STORY IS VERY TRUE. TALKED TO A GUY THAT WORKS NEXT DOOR TO HIS BUSINESS AND HE CONFIRMED IT. GLAD HE DIDNT SUCCEED . I THINK HE SCREWED JUST ABOUT EVERYBODY  ON THIS FORUM.


----------



## Burnvictim (Jan 29, 2009)

I heard today that what drove him over the edge is that he got fired from the CT DOC job where he was a Leut.   He was working the pellet gig while he was out on workmans comp
This guy is just a peach! 
It just keeps getting better.LOL


----------



## cold feet (Jan 29, 2009)

like i said what goes around comes around   he is getting his ....  I dont know what either of them were thinking when they did this .. In the mean time I do need some pellets...


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 29, 2009)

I heard he got abducted by aliens. Heard it from a guy that useta know his sister's cousin's second ex-wife, so I know he's reliable.


----------



## cold feet (Jan 31, 2009)

you know it does keep getting better everytime . proving our point even more . .  I think in my next conversation with the atty general I will ask him to investigate some of the girl in his office who were so rude ... Like they didnt know what was going on taking all these orders and no pellets arriving to be delivered..  would be interesting to see how much they were paid off ..  I mean how much money can you get paid sitting in an office telling people  your order will be there when we can deliver . .. that went on on on .. yup I think Im going to have that investigated also. They were so rude ..


----------



## Ductape (Jan 31, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> you know it does keep getting better everytime . proving our point even more . .  I think in my next conversation with the atty general I will ask him to investigate some of the girl in his office who were so rude ... Like they didnt know what was going on taking all these orders and no pellets arriving to be delivered..  would be interesting to see how much they were paid off ..  I mean how much money can you get paid sitting in an office telling people  your order will be there when we can deliver . .. that went on on on .. yup I think Im going to have that investigated also. They were so rude ..




Shirley there must be some "conspiracy" charge they can come up with for the office gals. No way they didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jan 31, 2009)

Personally, I hope they charge all of them. I'll take time off from work to go to the trial just to see the look on their face as they go to prison.


----------



## cold feet (Jan 31, 2009)

yes I agree . you can also be a witness if you want . I was asked to be one . Just call the ct atty general and Im sure they would be happy to have someone else. I guess they have quite a few which is a good thing . lets them know we are not letting this go away ... them maybe but not our money ...  I  am going to have to buy pellet.. I guess I will go to fireside design .. as he was nice enough to call me back when he saw the news and the paper and tell me he has some .  there are some nice buisness people out there .


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Feb 1, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> yes I agree . you can also be a witness if you want . I was asked to be one . Just call the ct atty general and Im sure they would be happy to have someone else. I guess they have quite a few which is a good thing . lets them know we are not letting this go away ... them maybe but not our money ...  I  am going to have to buy pellet.. I guess I will go to fireside design .. as he was nice enough to call me back when he saw the news and the paper and tell me he has some .  there are some nice buisness people out there .



I wouldn't mind helping to put these loser away! Before you buy any pellets check the prices. A place called Connecticut Wood Group in Enfield has N.E.W.P. for $295 a ton and if you can get their coupon from the Reminder paper you can save $10.00. Another place is Squier Lumber in Monson MA.


----------



## cold feet (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for that information . squiers had the ones in the white bag and I did find that they had alot of ash and didnt  burn as well ..  enfield is not that far from me so I will check it out .. fireside is that same price....now what did I do with the reminder is the question ... hopefully it will be in this weeks   ad also .. I have enough pellets for about two more weeks . but with this weather I do want to get more ...


----------



## cold feet (Feb 1, 2009)

bounty hunter is that the one on Mullen road...   in enflield  ?I googled it . but didnt see that they had pellets listed..


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Feb 1, 2009)

This is MatchStickChick...hubby must still be logged in so this is showing up under his screen name (Bounty Hunter)...sorry! 

cold feet...Yes, 18 Mullen Road.  I'll have Bounty Hunter (hubby) confirm that with you tonight when he gets home, but I'm looking at the ad right now that was in the Reminder.  They do not list pellet sales on their web site, but do in fact sell them.  Coupon reads $10 off per ton, coupon must be presented at time of pick up, one coupon per ton.  Cash/Check only, sale ends 2/27/09.  Looks like they're NEWP in NH.  We've been burning those all season and have been very happy with them.


----------



## cold feet (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for answering match stick .That is the one that I found . I will search for a reminder or wait till it comes this week ..there for sure is a difference on the ones that you burn . the newp are good . little ash and burn well... thanks again  ....  I would rather get good one from a good company then ever deal with crooks like Steve and Jason again ...  I wonder if they have any friends left at all ..


----------



## Lorilooo (Feb 1, 2009)

You're welcome, cold.

As far as friends...yeah, they have friends.  They'll get along great with all the 'friends' they'll have if they end up inside looking out.  I think you get my drift...scum attracts more scum.  I hate scum, it's so hard to get rid of...   :shut:


----------



## Gumby1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Coldfeet. squire Lumber in Monson has Lignetic hardwood and NEWP for $269.00 per ton ;-)


----------



## cold feet (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks to both of you I will check them both out ..  and your right scum attracts scum ..  everything I think about those two I say to myself what were they thinking .. especially now with times so bad . to think that  they could just walk away and think nothing would happen ..  well wrong not with times like they are now .. things are tight for most .. so Im not walking away .. I want to see them pay one way or another .. If  I dont get my money back then they will be behind bars...  we can all make sure of that . thanks again ..


----------



## chrisasst (Feb 3, 2009)

I just bought a couple of new england pellets from my dealer, they burned better than the ones I am using now. so I wonder if they won't be selling them next winter...


----------



## Wet1 (Feb 3, 2009)

chrisasst said:
			
		

> I just bought a couple of new england pellets from my dealer, they burned better than the ones I am using now. so I wonder if they won't be selling them next winter...



NEP LLC, not NEWP.


----------



## cold feet (Feb 3, 2009)

the difference between new england pellet and new england wood pellet is like night and day ..   once you have been scewed by them you wll never mix up the names of the company


----------



## chrisasst (Feb 4, 2009)

learn something new everyday.


----------



## Wet1 (Feb 4, 2009)

If someone could post hearing dates, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Lorilooo (Feb 4, 2009)

So would I...waiting patiently, but it wears a little thinner every day.  Oh well...   :long:


----------



## johnnywarm (Feb 4, 2009)

call the ag's office??


----------



## Truck1 (Feb 8, 2009)

So glad I didn't order from these guys.  Hope others get their refunds from these jerks!  Nice update here on one family - might place next seasons order there
http://blogs.courant.com/george_gombossy/2009/01/pro-tech-energy-donates-wood-p.html


----------



## cold feet (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks for that wonderful story  and yes there are still nice people in this world .. that was a very nice thing for them to do ..  tomorrow is their big  day in federal  court .. lets hope they get theirs ..


----------



## Truck1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Fingers, toes, and pellets crossed for everyone!


----------



## cold feet (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks  for the good luck wishes . screw the pellets now  I already had to buy some  .. but from a good respectable dealer .. anyhow  Im glad that Im not in theri shoes . they are ....... well I guess I cant put it here . we all know what they are .. I believe that they will get theirs .. trust me ..    Im looking forward to going when I get called to be a witness.. even if I have to loose a days pay it will be worth it ..


----------



## cold feet (Feb 9, 2009)

wet 1      sorry I just saw your post above . I only right now know of the hearing tomorrow in federal court in new haven . when I get a call about any other dates for sure I will post them .


----------



## Wet1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks.  I can't head down there on this short of notice, but I would love to hear from anyone who does attend.


----------



## Lorilooo (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful story.  Thankfully, there are more good people like that in this world than bad.  Nice to hear this!


----------



## Wet1 (Feb 10, 2009)

So did anyone go see our favorite scum-bags yesterday in court?


----------



## cold feet (Feb 10, 2009)

Havent heard a thing yet . waiting   Im sure they went and have to return ... hopefully now that they went to fedearl criminal charges will start .... scum bags is a  better word for what I want to call them but will not post it .. due to respect for this sight . which has helped so much .. true facts and alot of help to people have been posted here .. thanks to you all


----------



## Ductape (Feb 18, 2009)

Any new news ??


----------



## johnnywarm (Feb 18, 2009)

i hope you are all watching the state.if you get nothing they should get nothing.


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 6, 2009)

anything


----------



## cold feet (Mar 7, 2009)

I havent heard a thing . and I have not called the atty general investigator as I imagine they went in  and will be called back at  another date .. these things drag out


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 7, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> I havent heard a thing . and I have not called the atty general investigator as I imagine they went in and will be called back at another date .. these things drag out




I noticed on the news today,the ag says he wants" higher civil penalties" if you have a dangerous animal living with you.


It looks like thats what its all about.good luck


----------



## cold feet (Mar 7, 2009)

well they are dangerous and wild  ..  ..... if you know what I mean . so they should get going on them ...


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 7, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> well they are dangerous and wild .. ..... if you know what I mean . so they should get going on them ...




It seems like there more interested in the "penalties" then anything else.


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 20, 2009)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> anything


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## cold feet (Mar 21, 2009)

HI 
I have not heard anything.. Im sure they appeared and were told what is going on and then were given another date to return .. I dont think they are on anything cruise ship or anything like that . Im sure they both know those days are over... they could be living in tent city in California .. for all they did to people .. or better yet with Bubba ..... I will give a call to the atty general in a week or two and find out . they are always good about talking to me when I call there . or getting back to me .  I will update if I hear anything ..


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Mar 24, 2009)

I called the A.G. a couple of weeks ago. The investigator told me nothing new and said that this could take years. I think we should all call and bug the crap out of them so they keep on this. On another note, I received a letter from my credit card company yesterday telling me that they have credited my account plus finance charges for my order.


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 24, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:
			
		

> I called the A.G. a couple of weeks ago. The investigator told me nothing new and said that this could take years. I think we should all call and bug the crap out of them so they keep on this. On another note, I received a letter from my credit card company yesterday telling me that they have credited my account plus finance charges for my order.





It looks like this is a side show for him now.


----------



## cold feet (Mar 25, 2009)

well everyone involved start calling . dont let these guys win .. dont ever forget what they did .. and we will make sure that they dont do it again . they belong behind bars.. and I know they read this . so smile  !!


----------



## cold feet (Mar 25, 2009)

well everyone involved  get calling and dont forget what these guys did . they need to be behind bars . if not now then later..... and I know they read this so smile


----------



## webbie (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, the story of life - as one Wayne Dyer said (self help guru) is that "expecting Justice is a trap" or something like that. There is no grand scheme which causes all karma (actions) to play out on our own timelines......

All we can do is hope that those who prey on people learn what it is like to be preyed upon. Once they learn this, they will understand why the Golden Rule pretty much covers everything. 

Another lesson for folks is to always (when possible) use credit cards, get a "premium" (Platinum, etc.) card if possible - and look closely at the programs your card may have. Webwidow had her iphone stolen recently - and she had insurance on it through squaretrade BUT they do not cover loss or theft! Small print...or misunderstanding.

After looking around, we found that our credit card covers pretty much everything you buy for 90 days (among other benefits)......


----------



## pellet supplier (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking for some help. Need to hear from some pellet customers that went to the NEP warehouse located in Enfield CT last September or October looking for their pellets. Their is currently a criminal investigation into the workmans comp claim that Steve put in with the Conn Department of Corrections for these months. I need the dates you went down to the warehouse and what you saw Steve doing while you were there.  Also you must be willing to testify in court.  Please E-mail me at 

Criminalstevein08@yahoo.com.  

    No matter how minor you think your information is when we put this all together it will total up.   You must be williing to meet with the criminal inspector and if needed go to court and testify. Also looking for customers that Steve delivered to.  Not his delivery drivers but Steve himself on the truck working!  Same thing applies "You must be willing to testify in court"  Hope to hear from you.


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 15, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:
			
		

> I called the A.G. a couple of weeks ago. The investigator told me nothing new and said that this could take years. I think we should all call and bug the crap out of them so they keep on this. On another note, I received a letter from my credit card company yesterday telling me that they have credited my account plus finance charges for my order.




Remember this at Voting Time!


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 15, 2009)

pellet supplier said:
			
		

> Looking for some help. Need to hear from some pellet customers that went to the NEP warehouse located in Enfield CT last September or October looking for their pellets. Their is currently a criminal investigation into the workmans comp claim that Steve put in with the Conn Department of Corrections for these months. I need the dates you went down to the warehouse and what you saw Steve doing while you were there.  Also you must be willing to testify in court.  Please E-mail me at
> 
> Criminalstevein08@yahoo.com.
> 
> No matter how minor you think your information is when we put this all together it will total up.   You must be williing to meet with the criminal inspector and if needed go to court and testify. Also looking for customers that Steve delivered to.  Not his delivery drivers but Steve himself on the truck working!  Same thing applies "You must be willing to testify in court"  Hope to hear from you.



I hope you get plenty of people to nail his azz to a wall on this one!


BTW, I just filled out a questionnaire that was sent to me by the CT postal inspector... it sounds like these guys are getting it from every angle.


----------



## Lorilooo (Apr 16, 2009)

pellet supplier said:
			
		

> Looking for some help. Need to hear from some pellet customers that went to the NEP warehouse located in Enfield CT last September or October looking for their pellets. Their is currently a criminal investigation into the workmans comp claim that Steve put in with the Conn Department of Corrections for these months. I need the dates you went down to the warehouse and what you saw Steve doing while you were there.  Also you must be willing to testify in court.  Please E-mail me at
> 
> Criminalstevein08@yahoo.com.
> 
> No matter how minor you think your information is when we put this all together it will total up.   You must be williing to meet with the criminal inspector and if needed go to court and testify. Also looking for customers that Steve delivered to.  Not his delivery drivers but Steve himself on the truck working!  Same thing applies "You must be willing to testify in court"  Hope to hear from you.




Sorry to have to ask this, but how do we know who YOU are...Steve???  Pellet Supplier???  Hmm...many of us here have been duped by this guy (with the same name of Steve), myself included, so I apologize if I doubt you.  I will not give info to anyone unless I am absolutely sure of their identity.  

I don't mean to be nasty or anything, just very, very careful how and who I do business with from here on out.  I hope you can understand my hesitancy.  For my husband and myself, it was a lesson learned.


----------



## cold feet (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree we dont know who you are and you could be Steve himself.. so far this web sight has been truthful and everyone here has been very helpful to each other .. I did the paper work and stuffed the envelope full of information that I had .. I had even saved the envelope that they had mailed.. fed charges would be great also ... At this point I think all feel the same we want to see them pay for this and get our money back .. no matter how long it takes ... I have offered to be a witness for the atty gen office ... as far as seeing Steve not to sure about that .. But he was running his business ..or what he had left of it ... I would try to get in touch with the caynum islands . to see what they were doing there ..  im sure they were having a blast there ..


----------



## Lorilooo (Apr 16, 2009)

FYI...my husband got the mail yesterday at around 5pm (normal time for our mail to come).  There was a letter from the court (Hartford County) stating there was going to be a hearing on April 15, 2009 (yesterday) at 3:30pm, which we could attend if we wished.  Apparently, it was to discuss the issue of going from Chapter 11 to Chapter 7, according to the letter.  Basically, they walk.  

My husband was more than a little miffed since the letter came a few hours to late.  Did anyone else involved in this mess get this same letter?  Just curious...

BTW...we did get reimbursed through our CC company for the entire amount of our order awhile back.  Glad we had paid by CC, at least we received some financial compensation from this whole mess.  

...and thanks to Hearth.com for loads of helpful information this past season.  I learned a lot from this site, and thanks too all who contribute here as well.  We had a really good Year 1 with our stove and look forward to many more years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## pellet supplier (Apr 16, 2009)

As many of you know there are many investigations going on with NEP.  I am looking for people that can help with the "workmans comp claim" that Steve put in with the Department of Corrections in CT.  If you can help with this portion of the investigation then I will give you the Division of Crimianl Justice Officer in charge of Steve's case telephone number.  You can then talk directly to him. I spoke with him last week and he does not want fifty e-mails to track down and answer.  I am willing to do this work for him as I want justice for myself as well as the thousands of others that feel to his scam..   If you want more info and can help thats fine.  If he is not found guilty on the workmans comp claim then he will start receiving his pension in a year or so.   This investigation is seperate from the Chapter 11 filing that his company did.


----------



## pellet supplier (Apr 16, 2009)

Another thing that might ease your mind if you think that I am Steve.  Why would I be asking for people that saw me working while I was on workmans comp?????


----------



## cold feet (Apr 16, 2009)

I think believe that is what you are doing .. in time this thing has not made many people very confident and there is alot of mistrust.. I would be happy to write you if I had seen him but I didnt .. there are Im sure some that did ...and Im sure they were watching him and just want more to come forwward.. his pension should go to those who lost out .. so please if you do have any information .. lets get him ..


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the State getting any "penalties,Fines"????


----------



## cold feet (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe that is still being worked on .. that is why the postal service is going after them . for federal charges.. the more the better.. prove all these things then their Chapter 11 0r 7 what ever they are trying to do will be tossed... they are trying hard again to see who they can screw.. cant wait till they go and meet Bubba . then they will know ...


----------



## richg (Apr 17, 2009)

pellet supplier said:
			
		

> Looking for some help. Need to hear from some pellet customers that went to the NEP warehouse located in Enfield CT last September or October looking for their pellets. Their is currently a criminal investigation into the workmans comp claim that Steve put in with the Conn Department of Corrections for these months. I need the dates you went down to the warehouse and what you saw Steve doing while you were there.  Also you must be willing to testify in court.  Please E-mail me at
> 
> Criminalstevein08@yahoo.com.
> 
> No matter how minor you think your information is when we put this all together it will total up.   You must be williing to meet with the criminal inspector and if needed go to court and testify. Also looking for customers that Steve delivered to.  Not his delivery drivers but Steve himself on the truck working!  Same thing applies "You must be willing to testify in court"  Hope to hear from you.



Hmnnn....I used to be an insurance fraud investigator. You seem to be claiming that is your profession as well. May we please have your license number. Thank you.


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmnnn....I used to be an insurance fraud investigator. You seem to be claiming that is your profession as well. May we please have your license number. Thank you.[/quote]


Lawyer???


----------



## pellet supplier (Apr 17, 2009)

I am not an insurance fraud investigator, don't put words in my mouth. When you assume you know what they say. Just a concerned citizen who has kept up with what is happening with NEP. I am one person that saw him working in the month of Sept as I was at the Enfield center numerous times trying to get my pellets.  I'll be on the stand when the bus pulls into town. It's slow moving right now but it is at least moving. If no one else saw him working than I guess it will be my word against his. I don't have a license number but I know there are many other individuals out there that went to his shop, had pellets delivered by him in Sept or early Oct. etc.....  Are any of them willing to come forward????????


----------



## Souzafone (Apr 17, 2009)

If you are legitimately working for a Criminal Justice Officer you need to identify yourself. Your only posts here are on this one issue, yet you registered here in December. Call me paranoid, but I think it's fishy that you represent the authorities, but are a private citizen looking for info. As much as I'd like to see this guy get nailed on anything, I don't think you're the person to do it. Please prove me wrong.


----------



## MainePellethead (Apr 17, 2009)

This same exact scenario happened in so. maine not to long ago....

http://morningsentinel.mainetoday.com/news/local/4734970.html



			
				ssman said:
			
		

> I had the same thing happen to me and a bunch of other people last year with our pre buy of our oil from F & S oil in CT and all their other oil companies that they owned. They went out of business too. The Attorney General was going to get our money back. Yeah, right! It's been over a year and I haven't seen a cent. They stole our money too. Don't hold your breath on ever seeing a nickel back. And I think F & S stole a whole lot more money than this.


----------



## cold feet (Apr 18, 2009)

similar but these guys  (  nep )were shut down by the atty general . .. they didnt stop on their own they were trying to rake more money in ..  They kept trying to keep going until Thanksving time ... on behalf of the person writing in wanting anyone to answer if they had seen Steve working . delivering etc..... there would be no other reason he would want anyone to come forward...  this is all against them not us . we already lost. now they have to pay ... so I for sure would write to them if I had seen him doing something .. and then through private email get and give more information . yes this person might have signed on in dec and just read .. and now see's the chance to try to help.. there are many people who read this including the news media .and im sure Steve and Jason .....  so lets work together on this as we are all in the same boat.... this sght has been very helpful in many ways and I appreciate it ..


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 18, 2009)

I fail to see why you folks are giving pellet supplier a hard time.  What in the world would Steve have to gain by encouraging people to contact the Division of Criminal Justice officer in charge of the investigation?!?!  Pellet supplier, publiclly post the contact info here so people can contact him or at least validate the info.

We knew Steve was out on workman's comp, it was stated several times over the past 9 months.  It should come as no surprise they would be investigating him for more fraud.

I never went up there, so I cant say I ever saw him doing anything, but if I did, I'd jump through hoops trying to nail this assh0le to the wall for this as well.  The POS doesn't deserve a nice fat pension on the tax payers dime...


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 18, 2009)

why the name"Pellet supplier"???


----------



## cold feet (Apr 18, 2009)

well who knows   why cold feet  wet one and Jhonny warmer  for that matter .. again he is someone that was screwed by these guys that stated he knows one of the investigators and knew of this sight and decided to help out ..  I wish I has seen him as I would have no problem  even going to meet him and give him information ...


----------



## richg (Apr 18, 2009)

------------


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 18, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> well who knows   why cold feet  wet one and Jhonny warmer  for that matter .. again he is someone that was screwed by these guys that stated he knows one of the investigators and knew of this sight and decided to help out ..  I wish I has seen him as I would have no problem  even going to meet him and give him information ...




I am a "former" pellet user that was almost a victum of NEP.thats who i am.


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 18, 2009)

richg said:
			
		

> pellet supplier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats how you do it Good luck richard.


----------



## JustWood (Apr 18, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I fail to see why you folks are giving pellet supplier a hard time.  What in the world would Steve have to gain by encouraging people to contact the Division of Criminal Justice officer in charge of the investigation?!?!  Pellet supplier, publiclly post the contact info here so people can contact him or at least validate the info
> I agree, you guys are being a little paranoid. Steve is busy with other things right now! hehehe


----------



## cold feet (Apr 18, 2009)

exactly  Steve is busy with other things right now .. and anyone that can help and give information that is great . no matter what your title is...things like this need to come to an end .. and working while on workmans comp.. SORRY     wrong wrong wrong . and then to take people for their money . there is a place for them here on this earth and then after .. as far as im concerned... thanks for offering and stepping forward to help . most people who are on this llink were taken by these guys and want justice done .


----------



## pellet supplier (Apr 21, 2009)

good luck to all of you that got taken by NEP. I attempted to help but seem to be put under the micoscrope. I didn't ask for any money just wanted people to get involved in the criminal part of steves workmans comp case.  I didn't know I needed a law degree or an insurance license #.  Johnnywarm???? you just stated that you were almost a victum. Does that mean you are friends with Steve and he gave you your pellets???   You can read whatever you want into a statement, can't you.    AS for richg, I don't need the hassel, just wanted to help.  I will keep clear of the investigation and hope all of you get something back when this all goes to trial in a year or so.  good luck   With over a million in debts and just over six hundred thousand in assest I dont know how much all of you will be getting.  I do know that steve will start receiving his pension soon, I hope someone else steps up.  see ya in the court room.


----------



## JustWood (Apr 21, 2009)

Ahhhh !   The lynch mob is at it again.

WHY wood Steve come here and ask for people who he screwed to come forward with info that will incriminate himself ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

You guys watch too many soaps, me thinx!

Carry on!
"As the Hearth turns"


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 21, 2009)

NAMELESSLEE said:
			
		

> Ahhhh !   The lynch mob is at it again.
> 
> WHY wood Steve come here and ask for people who he screwed to come forward with info that will incriminate himself ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...



+1  
Maybe he was his (ex)partner.   :cheese:

Either way, I wouldn't care, I just like the idea of this sleaze loosing his pension given all the people he was screwing.


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 21, 2009)

NAMELESSLEE said:
			
		

> Ahhhh !   The lynch mob is at it again.
> 
> WHY wood Steve come here and ask for people who he screwed to come forward with info that will incriminate himself ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...




 then give the guy some info!


----------



## Lorilooo (Apr 21, 2009)

"I will keep clear of the investigation" ... who the heck are you???  And you still have not answered our question about your screen name 'pellet supplier'.  I still do not think you're legit, sorry.  Believe me, I don't like not trusting people, but I have plenty of valid reasons to question and be wary of everything nowadays, and not just due to this NEP fiasco either.

...my 2 cents  :smirk:


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 21, 2009)

matchstickchick said:
			
		

> "I will keep clear of the investigation" ... who the heck are you???  And you still have not answered our question about your screen name 'pellet supplier'.  I still do not think you're legit, sorry.  Believe me, I don't like not trusting people, but I have plenty of valid reasons to question and be wary of everything nowadays, and not just due to this NEP fiasco either.
> 
> ...my 2 cents  :smirk:




What She said!! :coolsmile:


----------



## cold feet (Apr 22, 2009)

22 news tonight at 6p had a story on nep ...  and it is regards to the mass atty general also going after them ... not on the their web sight yet that I saw but  it listed on the mass atty general page...


----------



## tinkabranc (Apr 22, 2009)

Posted on the Mass AG site:

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=cagopre...pressrelease&f=2009_04_22_ne_pellet&csid=Cago


----------



## cold feet (Apr 23, 2009)

I talked with Julie Tremmel 22 and it will be on again with a bigger story  tonight at 11 ....  thanks for posting that .. I didnt have time ..


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 23, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> 22 news tonight at 6p had a story on nep ... and it is regards to the mass atty general also going after them ... not on the their web sight yet that I saw but it listed on the mass atty general page...





This AG's Office is alot better then Connecticut's.less ull more meat.


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 23, 2009)

I missed this on the news, was anything new brought to light?

I'd love to see Steve loss his pension and end up behind bars himself for all the stress he created for so many people.  It wouldn't hurt my feelings to see Jason end up in the can as well...


----------



## cold feet (Apr 24, 2009)

they both are the same  . as far as im concerned  they both should be in jail for all this ... all in good time .. they will get theirs . they should be having their fun now as its coming to an end


----------



## cold feet (Apr 25, 2009)

oh I just love this one . file chapter 11 so that they can pay us back ... give me a break .. . sickos


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 25, 2009)

Quick question.....How much cheaper were his pellets than the other "reputable" dealers in their sales area? Does anyone remember?


----------



## Souzafone (Apr 25, 2009)

They started at $205/ton delivered. I paid $244 delivered---$229 plus delivery.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 25, 2009)

Souzafone said:
			
		

> They started at $205/ton delivered. I paid $244 delivered---$229 plus delivery.



well, that wa sa year ago, right? At least you got yours!


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 25, 2009)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> Quick question.....How much cheaper were his pellets than the other "reputable" dealers in their sales area? Does anyone remember?




When i looked into it,it was 220 a ton.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 26, 2009)

so, $205-$220/ton, but what were the other dealers in the area at this time? Just curious if it was worth it to alot of folks.   ;-P


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 26, 2009)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> so, $205-$220/ton, but what were the other dealers in the area at this time? Just curious if it was worth it to alot of folks. ;-P




In my area--- 250 to 260.I do not know when they"new england" went up??I got a very bad taste in my mouth when i was told to "just drop a check in the mail" when i wanted to go to the office to pay cash.


The dealer i got my pellet stove from told me i was on a list. I never got a call from them even after several phone calls to go there and pre pay for them.I did how ever covered my butt when i did a cash and carry from loes. those pellets where 290 a ton.

We are dumping the pellets for wood & oil.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 26, 2009)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Lousyweather said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the local dealer never got to your name on "the list".....at least they didnt sell anything they didnt have? Although $30 a ton is a quite significant savings, especially when it was oranges to oranges.


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 26, 2009)

[
Maybe the local dealer never got to your name on "the list".....at least they didnt sell anything they didnt have? Although $30 a ton is a quite significant savings, especially when it was oranges to oranges.[/quote]


Its still almost the same thing.you still have no pellets,but you still have your cash.I like the wood better,you can go and get wood from alot of people where as the pellets are dealers.they all showed there true colors this past season.


The cost of the stoves and the cost of the repairs when they go down is another reason we are dumping pellets.


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 26, 2009)

all good reasons, johnny.....a fair amount of wood dealers around, and with a wood stove, theres not really repair issues.....usually problems with them are overfiring (users' fault), and chimney issues (again, a user issue), so, after buying the stove, you normally dont have to worry about exorbitant dealer costs....


----------



## johnnywarm (Apr 26, 2009)

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> all good reasons, johnny.....a fair amount of wood dealers around, and with a wood stove, theres not really repair issues.....usually problems with them are overfiring (users' fault), and chimney issues (again, a user issue), so, after buying the stove, you normally dont have to worry about exorbitant dealer costs....




I love the "automatic running " of the pellet stove.I will say if you try to run the wood stove without oil or another back up,you could wake up freezing :bug: If you let the oil take over you are fine.the wood stove is more to get going and it does take awhile to get to operating temp BUT when it does its worth it. if people just used well seasoned wood ,they will have better and longer burn times.

You will need to keep the pellet stove and the chimney just as clean as with the wood.i do like the pellet stove's way of doing it,i just dont like kissing ones butt for fuel for it.So when you add in the Electricity,Fixing it and limited fuel,the wood stove is better for me .


----------



## johnnywarm (May 12, 2009)

has the Ct's office done anything????? Did they get there BIG FINES??????????????


----------



## cold feet (May 12, 2009)

I have heard nothing at this time .. BUT the news media is on this and waiting they will know as they check the courts for what is going on .... And I dont believe for one minute that they paid anyone when back .( statement that Jason made to the media that they had paid some of the $139000 to some of the mass residents )  he also said that they were sueing their supplier.. when I talked to their supplier way back they told them in June not to take any more orders as they were not going to get them ... they just wanted to have people read that and think that they were doing something about it .. Their business failed  . BECAUSE of their greed for the money  and from nothing else... .. Now its time to do the time or pay back.. Of course they cant pay back if they spent it in the caynums .. which is what was said in Dec .... Their homes and their cars shows where alot of the money went .....


----------



## Wet1 (May 12, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> Their homes and their cars shows where alot of the money went .....


Well then the court should order they be placed on the auction block...


----------



## cold feet (May 12, 2009)

I agree  but ...... as always they are protected .


----------



## jwhal (May 27, 2009)

Found this today when searching pellet prices

http://woodpelletprice.com/index.html


New England Pellet North Operations Chicopee MA 413-626-6107 Appling County Pellets Premium Blend $270 Stocked(04/14) (*) 

Retailer Name   New England Pellet North Operations 
City   Chicopee 
State   MA 
Zip   01013 
Phone   413-626-6107 
Notes   Dock Pick up in Springfield off of Page Blvd. Restricted Delivery Area for an additonal charge.


----------



## cold feet (May 28, 2009)

I believe his name is Rick and he use to work with Steve and jason and saw the light and got away from them .. i did check him out through new england wood pellet and they said he is good and is not working or has any dealing with them .. I checked this out months ago .


----------



## johnnywarm (May 28, 2009)

Any restitution's???? Did Ct get its BIG FINES?????


----------



## POTO (May 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if Steve's current residence has changed? has he moved or is he on 'semi-permenent vacation' since all this has happened?


----------



## cold feet (May 28, 2009)

someone should just ride by on a sunny day and see if he is swimming in his new inground pool with the black iron fencing around ... or maybe in his porsche riding around ...


----------



## cold feet (Aug 1, 2009)

has anyone recieved anything in the mail from the mass atty generals office in regards to downloading a form  before a aug 15th deadline.. it states that if you were involved with loosing money through these two then you need to down load it and file it .. so that means their court date is around the corner .. about time


----------



## Gumby1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Received my letter from Mass AG today.


----------



## cold feet (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks  I tried to go to the sight that they said to download the file and there are so many different files  do you know which is the right one? Im going to call the ct atty general Monday .. we with all this repeat paper work are being treated like the criminals ...


----------



## Gumby1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Cold feet. I think you want form B10. It is proof of claim form.  That is what they said on the form letter we got from the AG office.


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 2, 2009)

Did Anyone get a Refund?? Did The Ct Ag office get any fines from the defendants???


----------



## cold feet (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks for that inforamtion  . about the form . I did see that one after i looked through alittle more . I will go back and see if I can download it .. just more work to do . BUT I dont car I will keep going and going  and not give up on this . what those two did to people is sickening .. and they should have to pay .. Time doesnt really take away the anger in a case like this as they knew all along what they were doing .. I think their laughing is going to be over .. and hopefully after this criminal charges can start.. I want to be a witness and I will go to make sure that this whole group of people are represented .... thanks for the information ..


----------



## cold feet (Aug 26, 2009)

has anyone heard anything about these two going back to court.. deadline for the paper work was the 15th . so something must  be coming up .... I should call and find out ..  about time  let justice be done !


----------



## FredJ (Aug 26, 2009)

I would love to be able to find someone to serve them something legal.. I have something from the courts that needs to be served, but nobody in the area seems to be able to do it. I've driven to the police station ( a couple hour drive for me) they said nope we dont do that, you need the sheriff, I contacted the sheriff, nope he doesnt do that, contact a marshal. I contacted 5 marshals all with various excuses.
So now I have no clue what to do. I am in MA, not CT so I guess things work ( or dont work ) different there. 
Anyone have a suggestion or know a Marshall in that area that WILL serve someone?


----------



## cold feet (Aug 26, 2009)

not sure who would do that ..   get a badge and ring their door bell  They didnt give a hoot when they were doing it to us ..  Time or them to pay ...... Of course we all know that they have spent and spent .. New cars ... pools .... .. remodeling etc... Bankruptcy is only one phase .. Then criminal charges should follow ... I am cinfident that they are going to get theirs.. what they did is so wrong ... now its time to pay


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 26, 2009)

FredJ said:
			
		

> I would love to be able to find someone to serve them something legal.. I have something from the courts that needs to be served, but nobody in the area seems to be able to do it. I've driven to the police station ( a couple hour drive for me) they said nope we dont do that, you need the sheriff, I contacted the sheriff, nope he doesnt do that, contact a marshal. I contacted 5 marshals all with various excuses.
> So now I have no clue what to do. I am in MA, not CT so I guess things work ( or dont work ) different there.
> Anyone have a suggestion or know a Marshall in that area that WILL serve someone?



I would think you should go to the local courthouse to file something like that. Cuoldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 26, 2009)

FredJ said:
			
		

> I would love to be able to find someone to serve them something legal.. I have something from the courts that needs to be served, but nobody in the area seems to be able to do it. I've driven to the police station ( a couple hour drive for me) they said nope we dont do that, you need the sheriff, I contacted the sheriff, nope he doesnt do that, contact a marshal. I contacted 5 marshals all with various excuses.
> So now I have no clue what to do. I am in MA, not CT so I guess things work ( or dont work ) different there.
> Anyone have a suggestion or know a Marshall in that area that WILL serve someone?



Constable.


----------



## cold feet (Aug 26, 2009)

town constable good amswer . see if you have one in your town


----------



## Stevekng (Aug 26, 2009)

You can serve the papers yourself. You don't need a badge. Wait for the critter to go to the coffee shop or when they go out to get the paper, come up from behind and put the papers in their hand or pocket. Having a witness would help.


----------



## Ductape (Aug 26, 2009)

This was not in Ma. or Ct. , but I had a friend who was a licensed PI who was hired to serve people all the time. Might check with a private investigator?


----------



## FredJ (Aug 26, 2009)

ok, so I didnt quite give you all the info about the papers. Without getting into much detail, its actually an arrest warrant, So as you can see, I wont be able to serve it myself ( and again, I'm 2hrs away out of his state so I cant just keep poping in hoping to find him at home). I was told a marshal has to do it. If anyone knows for sure that this is true or false let me know.
My biggest hurdle is that I work all day M-F 8-5 with zero time to call around to find someone that will serve this. I could call on my "off" hours but that obviously is everyone elses off hours so I cant get a hold of anyone.
But since I am out of my own Ideas , Keep them coming....


----------



## cold feet (Aug 27, 2009)

if its am arrest warrent I would think who ever issued that would be the one to make sure it gets delivered..  dont they have to sign for a registered letter ..... they woulf br s no show anyhow nothing seems to bother those two ...  I would have for one not done it but .. if I owed money i would be working many jobs around the clock  to pay it back ...  some how some way ...... they both should have thought of life here is short .. and we are judged..... But for every wrong there is a right . they just dont want to bother .  again as taking the money they are thinking of themselves and filing for bankruptcy ... criminal charges should come first ... I bought my pellets for this year and had great service great pellets and very happy with that ..


----------



## FredJ (Aug 27, 2009)

cold feet said:
			
		

> if its am arrest warrent I would think who ever issued that would be the one to make sure it gets delivered..



I was told normally yes, but since its out of state - no.


----------



## cold feet (Aug 27, 2009)

well what I did hear when I talked to the atty general is that after the bankruptcy they will face crimianl charges . so hopefully that will help you and you will not have to hae it delivered to them . If they are arrested after that then you can send it to the jail.. They owe alot of people money .... not a good thing with the way things are now days .. The atty general has no tolerance for this .. Maybe they thought it would go away but they were wrong ...


----------



## pellet supplier (Sep 3, 2009)

Thought I would update you on Steve.  From what I heard Steve went back to work at Osborn CI on 3rd shift. He only lasted about 3 days as there are too many people that he owes money to up there. They punked him out. He is now working at MacDougall / Walker about 5 minutes from his house. He is still living in the same place and I went by his house about two weeks ago and his kids were out back enjoying the pool. All of his vehicles are no longer at his warehouse in Enfield. I don't know if CT came and took them. When I last spoke with the MA  AG's investigator he stated that we should be hearing something by the end of Sept or early Oct.  The CT AG's investigator has not e-mailed me back as of today.  Rick does have pellets.  PA pellets and they are $290.00 a ton with dock pick up in Spfld.  I don't know how many he hast left but I do know that he will only sell what he has in stock.  HAHA   See you all in court.....very soon I hope.


----------



## cold feet (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for the update pellet supplier ...  kind of what I heard also . as I do know many that work for the state of ct correction .. they should have thought about this long ago .. certainly was not worth it . I  bet they went and took their trucks . they should have gone and drained his pool also !oh to be so evil  not nice but people like them can make you that way .. I just want to go and knock on their door and put my hand out and say GIVE ME MY MONEY!  But I think jail time will be ok also .. what goes around comes around . as far as pellets   we saw the deal at the big y and went and got two tons for 250 . and they are pretty good .  I will never ever buy anything again unless I have it first .. thanks again for the update.. hope to see you in court .. if you hear anything please let me know . I will go even if Im working that day . be worth taking a day off to watch it .!!


----------



## Lorilooo (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm...just heard yesterday that he was behind the bars, not just working there.  Hmm...probably too good to be true, just like him!   >:-(


----------



## cold feet (Sep 4, 2009)

well that could be true . Maybe someone else knows  and will see this posting . anyone out there know ? i hopw Jason is with him .


----------



## cold feet (Sep 26, 2009)

got the harman all loader up to burn tonight .. good pellets bought with no problem from a good business/ hassle free .. unlike the other two  who ripped everyone off.. I think its getting slose for them to appear before the judge .. so I dont think they are going to need any ........................................................................ if you get what I mean !


----------



## newf lover (Sep 26, 2009)

The State of CT Judicial Branch has a website where you can see very generally what is happening on civil cases. Here is the New England Pellet one.
http://civilinquiry.jud.ct.gov/CaseDetail/PublicCaseDetail.aspx?DocketNo=HHDCV084041367S

Hope that works if you click on it. No details really, but you can follow the progress of the case.

Also this case of NEWP vs. New England Pellet.
http://civilinquiry.jud.ct.gov/CaseDetail/PublicCaseDetail.aspx?DocketNo=HHDCV085025605S


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope the son of a groan gets what he deserves! I know that if he goes to prison I'm going to buy a case of viagra for Bubba so he can be welcomed right. 

Then he can feel what it's like!!


----------



## cold feet (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks for posting the web sight to follow this .. Love Your dog ...  bubba cant wait im sure .. this is good its about time ..


----------



## mrbean1025 (Sep 27, 2009)

FredJ said:
			
		

> I would love to be able to find someone to serve them something legal.. I have something from the courts that needs to be served, but nobody in the area seems to be able to do it. I've driven to the police station ( a couple hour drive for me) they said nope we dont do that, you need the sheriff, I contacted the sheriff, nope he doesnt do that, contact a marshal. I contacted 5 marshals all with various excuses.
> So now I have no clue what to do. I am in MA, not CT so I guess things work ( or dont work ) different there.
> Anyone have a suggestion or know a Marshall in that area that WILL serve someone?



If the arrest warrant is issued in Mass and the defendant is physically in Conn you may have some problems.  The state of Mass will have to agree to extradite from Conn before Conn will take him into custody.  Normally if the charge is not a major offense then extradition will not happen.  If I have an individual wanted from another state I will first verify extradition and if the issuing state denies then we let them go.  If we don't then the judge is going to order the release later since the issuing state won't come get them.  This is probably why no one will serve it for you (extradition).  

If the warrant is actually issued in Conn and he is physically in Conn then the warrant should be served.  If this is the case and they still won't serve it then there may be an error with the warrant.  I would return to the issuing court and ask them to verify that the warrant is valid.  In my state our warrants read that the court commands us to take the individual into custody and to bring them before the issuing court.  

As angry as you may be make sure that you do not physically touch him as he may be able to come after you for assault.  I wish you guys the best of luck and no I am also not STEVE and no I can't serve the warrant.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow! Look's like kingkong is gonna get banned in his/her first day!

But I bet he/she has been here before!


----------



## mrbean1025 (Sep 27, 2009)

kingkong said:
			
		

> PDK9 sounds like the N1H1 germ from New Hampshire, sounds like the flue read the laws before you think.



I am very confident that I have been reading the laws accurately.  It is all I have been doing for oh, about the last 13 years...  Not trying to insult anyone here.  However, if you believe that I have misquoted the law feel free to correct me as I would appreciate the great bennefit of your obviously superior intelligence.


----------



## cold feet (Sep 27, 2009)

we all know that they have been here before  quite obvious with the anger in his note .. the guilt is showing . Thats why going to a reputable dealer that cares about their customers is so well with it ..  Fireside design has been  right there when we needed them and  no problem with getting pellets . they stand behind what they sell and their name .  the remarks that are being made here spell so  much guilt the writing is in the statement for sure   The true fact is they ripped off so many people and its a long list  I have seen it and also know many who paid and never got their pellets . the criminals here are the ones who took the money and didnt deliver the pellets...  if they were not guilty then the money would have been refunded or the pellets would have been delivered ...


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 27, 2009)

being a "almost victim of fraud" means nothing.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Sep 27, 2009)

kingkong said:
			
		

> Matchstick someone sais you worked as a dispatch at the PD station? If this is true its a big no no.



Matchstick is my wife! I can tell you that she is not or never has been employed as a police dispatcher. There's one rumor that is no longer alive.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Sep 27, 2009)

kingkong said:
			
		

> Dream on Bounty Hunter last i heard your number uno on the list of slander suit along with the Matchstickwife, don;t worrie they have done there home work.



I'm not going to waste my time talking to a moron like you. You obliviously are talking out of your ass and have crap for brains!

*You come onto this site today and all you have done is attack everyone here. Do everyone a favor and leave!*


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:
			
		

> kingkong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sure a mod will shut him/her down. Not worth the trouble to even bother. It will be minutes of fame!


----------



## webbie (Sep 27, 2009)

Thread closed...old news, it seems.
These forums are not for constant haranguing, etc....

Members can PM each other if they need individual advice (if involved personally, etc.)


----------

